# Kaum frames bei League?



## illousion (2. Januar 2017)

Hi, 

seit geraumer Zeit ein kleines Problem...
Da ich derzeit an meine Wakü arbeite kann ich LoL nur auf meinem Ersatzrechner zocken.
Dieser ist einfach nur ein Pappkarton mit AMD 5350 und ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte.
Als er frisch aufgesetzt war, reichte es für LoL in mittleren einstellungen mit stabilen frames, inzwischen steht alles auf very low und dennoch habe ich ständig nur um 15 fps und manchmal in fights nur 2 oder 3 fps.
Wenn ich die auflösung von Full HD auf 1600x900 runterstelle ändert das überhaupt nichts, wenn ich zwischendurch heraustabbe zeigt der Taskmanager mir häufiger auch an, dass der Rechner CPU und RAM seitig nicht voll ausgelastet ist.

Meine erste vermutung war thermal Throttling, allerdings wird die CPU nicht wärmer als 60 Grad.

Weiß jemand wo das Problem liegt, bevor ich den Rechner neu aufsetze? :c


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2017)

Wenn sich durch Veränderung der Auflösung nichts ändert, bist du im CPU-Limit. 

Einfach mal auf die GPU-Auslastung schauen.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2017)

Wenn Du es schon vermutest, warum schaust Du dann nicht auf den Takt der CPU?


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Januar 2017)

Zieht das Ding parallel Windowsupdates? Hab die gleiche APU, wenn da Updates gezogen werden, ruckeln Videos auch stark.

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## illousion (3. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn sich durch Veränderung der Auflösung nichts ändert, bist du im CPU-Limit.
> 
> Einfach mal auf die GPU-Auslastung schauen.



Da die veränderung der Auflösung nichts ändert denke ich nicht, dass es an der GPU auslastung liegt..
Die CPU ist meist so bei 90%



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du es schon vermutest, warum schaust Du dann nicht auf den Takt der CPU?



Weil CPUs bei 60 grad nicht throtteln u.u



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Zieht das Ding parallel Windowsupdates? Hab die gleiche APU, wenn da Updates gezogen werden, ruckeln Videos auch stark.



Updates sind ausgestellt.

Da auf dem Rechner eh ncihts wichtiges drauf ist, habe ich neuinstalliert und plötzlich habe ich keinerlei Probleme mehr u.u


----------

